# Farm Dog Names!



## whitetrashwarmblood

Some I've known...

Ralph - Rott/German Shepard/Wolf/probably something else idk he was HUGE
Bebe - Mutt
Mouse - Mutt
Bullet - Boxer
Kiki - Boxer
Louie - St Bernard


----------



## CheyAut

Mine are (and yes I have a lot):

Mini Aussies: Rumor (f), Keno (m), Rylie (m), Buddjet (m), Roxi (f), Toby (m)

Border Collies: Kip and Dash (both m)

Leonberger/Newfies: Denver and Philly (both f)

Alaskan Malamute: Kairyl (m, pronounced Ki like kite, rul)


----------



## apachewhitesox

some are probably quite common but anyway. 
German sheperd - Jimmy, Kirra, Duke
Kelpie - Patch, socks, scraps(not sure where that came from), silver, Ruby, Speck
Border Collie - Susie, Sandy, Buddy, Diesel, Sheeba (loved that girl)
Ridgeback - Maggie
Rottweiler - Agro (nickname), Max 
Blue Heeler - Jack, Duke
These are little dogs but - Gizmo, Gemma, Tippy, Muffin, Dutchess


----------



## Cali

Aussie: Kitty
bc/Aussie mix: Riot
border collie: Breeze
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whiskeynoo

here's some names that i've heard over the years for border collies 

Ben
Nel
Ty 
Fly
Jill
Moss
Queen 
Clay


----------



## Poseidon

The border collies at my barn's names are Josie and Kiara. Both girls obviously. I have a lab named Charlie and a golden retriever/lab/thing named Zeus. They're both male.


----------



## Ioneth

My dogs are not farm dogs but these are their names

Manny - Greyhound
the only thing this dog loves more than attention is to sleep on the couch
Ares - Whippet
This dog is part cat I swear he can get onto the table and counters just as good as any cat
Molly - Jack Russell
she is a pitt bull when outside and a lap dog inside
Candy - Chesapeake Bay Retriever
loves to retrieve everything even things she isn't asked to retrieve. I remember once when she was a puppy my wife was chasing her around the house, she had some unmentionables in her mouth lol


----------



## wild_spot

Our working dogs are all Kelpies. Names have been/are:

Tuff
Col
Holly
Tess
Flash
Skip
Uni
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel

Mare Bait.

Just kidding. xP There was this TWH at the old barn that would attack all the dogs, and almost killed a couple of them. Anyway...

Cinch 
Panda
Muse
Gracie
Maverick
Dodge
Chevy
Maserati


----------



## Lonestar22

Ringo 
Ruger
Sadie
**** Dog (my love)
Boo
Mucka
Chester
Kaddie



I am also getting a puppy soon. A Golden Retriver. His name will either be Shiner or Searcher.


----------



## gaelgirl

My favorite dog names:
Riot
Echo
Dodge
Magic
Fly
Flash
Hope you like them.


----------



## AztecBaby

Border Collie- Marley(dog)

& my parents have two Chihuahuas, Peanut(dog) and Lily(*****) although the extent of thier farm work is rounding up and harrasing my saint of a Border Collie, lol.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Well my Kelpies were: 

Todd & Ella

My labrador X now is called Evie

I like the name Baylee (but probably not good to yell whilst working)
I also LOVE the name Fly for a collie
and Marley is good name..


----------



## Calzy28

Boy Dog Names

Astro
Dexta
Leroy
Gus
Dash
Zack or Zac or Zak
Ace
Axle
Bart
Dash 
Domino
Duke
Dynamo
Levi

Girl Dog Names

Abby
Bella
CC
Dawn
Dixie

And that is all the dog names!Well, that i know of and that i can think of 
My old dogs were Zak and Leroy but they died and now we've got Astro so i'm a dog lover and we are getting pet fish


----------

